# Bought as a Hap Mloto



## FishandFire

Hello,

I got this male and 2 females a while back from a LFS. The owner of this shop is very knowledgeable and I usually rely on his information. However, I am not sure about this one.

I apologize for not having a full body shot. He refuses to allow me to get a good pic.

You can see that the anal fin has some yellow/orange on the bottom with no egg spots. This is the same color as the tips of the dorsal. The rear of the dorsal has more of the yellow/orange, but not as much as the anal fin. The tips of the caudal fin also have a small amount of the coloration. There are 3 dark spots on each side of the fish. The last one is on the caudal peduncle.

The females are the typical gray with a white blaze that does not extend as far back as the male. They also have the black spots on the side as the male does.










Thanks in advance,
John


----------



## rsuarez1982

I've seen something similar called a Copadichromis(NOT the otopharynx tetraspilus) sp. Yellow Princess Mloto. It's one of those that's hit and miss on quality info, though.

ANY other shots, good or bad, would help.


----------



## chapman76

Maybe it's the Copadichromis sp. Mloto Fire Line I've seen around sometimes. Not the fire crest. Not sure. Looks nice though.


----------



## morningsky

I don't have any info, but that is a beautiful fish :drooling:


----------



## FishandFire

I was leaning towards a Cop. also. Nothing matches in the profile section and I can't find a match in the 4th edition of Malawi Cichlids in Their Natural Habitat either.

Thanks morningsky---I agree. :thumb:

If I can get some more pics, I will post them.


----------



## FishandFire

Here's another pic. Not real good, but gives the full body.


----------



## chapman76

I am 100% sure it's a Copadichromis. I have seen the 4th edition and didn't see the sp. Fire Line in it. I really think this is that one.

I'll keep looking to see if I can find the pictures of the few I've seen before.


----------



## lolox

That's beautiful...want to sell it to me? 

If you can get more of those I would love to get some.


----------



## Rizup

I would say that it is a Copadichromis trewavasae. It's not fully colored yet, but give it some time.

Mike


----------



## Rizup

Here's an older shot of mine. He is getting a lot more blue on top and black in the body lately. They are called Mloto's, so your guy was right. If you look at the common name listed in the profile, its Mloto Likoma.

Mike


----------



## FishandFire

After some research, I suspected it may be a Cop. Trewavasae. However, I am having problems finding pics that have as much color at the end of the fins. Your fish shows more yellow/orange than any that I have seen. But (just from the pics) it looks like mine has even more.


----------



## chapman76

Again, has anyone even read mine? It's a Copadichromis sp. Fire Line. It's a variant of a Mloto Ivoryhead. While I'm not 100% on this, I'm about 90% sure. I've only seen this species a handful of times, but I'm 100% is a Copadichromis Mloto species and that's the only one I've seen previously that matches up all that well.


----------



## FishandFire

chapman76 said:


> Again, has anyone even read mine? It's a Copadichromis sp. Fire Line. It's a variant of a Mloto Ivoryhead. While I'm not 100% on this, I'm about 90% sure. I've only seen this species a handful of times, but I'm 100% is a Copadichromis Mloto species and that's the only one I've seen previously that matches up all that well.


I have only found 2 pics of a Cop sp. fireline. The first one seems to have a rust colored blaze on the head. http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl= ... l%26sa%3DG

The second is referred to as a Cop Trewavasae "fireline mloto"
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl= ... l%26sa%3DG

This is the only time in my research that I have seen the Cop. Trewavasae referred to as a fireline.


----------



## chapman76

It's because it's a specific variant in it. Many of the Mlotos just get lumped there and moved over into a specific species. Example, my Copadichromis sp. Midnight Mloto is now Copadichromis melas. The trewavasae was just sp. Mloto Ivoryhead at first. This new sp. Fire Line is another Mloto and a variant of an Ivoryhead. Whether it's really a trewavasae, I can't say. Just what they've call it at this point. It's still just a sp. species at this point.


----------



## bones06

Here is a group of shots of my male Copadichromis Trewavasae Likoma (Fireline Mloto), I just got him so he's still a bit young.


----------



## FishandFire

bones06 said:


> Here is a group of shots of my male Copadichromis Trewavasae Likoma (Fireline Mloto), I just got him so he's still a bit young.


Looks like the same fish. The only difference is mine has a white blaze on the head----probably just a location difference.


----------



## bones06

FishandFire said:


> bones06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a group of shots of my male Copadichromis Trewavasae Likoma (Fireline Mloto), I just got him so he's still a bit young.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the same fish. The only difference is mine has a white blaze on the head----probably just a location difference.
Click to expand...

Actually mine does have the blaze but it's more of an ivory color. The flash kind of washes it out, plus it will get brighter as he ages.


----------

